# TV et es photos...



## Lou Papet (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
&#63743;TV ne mintéresse que pour regarder mes photos sur ma TV.
- Je nai pas de WiFi, comment puis-je installer mes photos sur le DD de &#63743;TV ?
- Puis-je importer mes photos depuis iPhoto 7.1.5, ou dois-je passer par iTunes ?
- Si je dois passer par iTunes, pouvez vous mexpliquer la manip ?
- Puis-je importer mes albums et retrouver mes photos avec leur classement ?
Jai lu ici ou là, que &#63743;TV nest pas au top pour les photos, jai eu droit à une démo dans l&#63743; Store de Strasbourg, cela navait pas lair mal, bien au contraire. Le seul bémol est que le vendeur na pas su mexpliquer comment importer mes photos sur &#63743;TV. Un comble dans un &#63743; Store !
Je compte sur vous
Adishatz
Lou Papet


----------



## pim (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Le  réglage de synchronisation doit se faire sous iTunes, comme avec un iPod, mais les albums et les photos sont celles de iPhoto. Et sans WiFi il te suffit de relier le Mac et l'Apple TV par un câble Ethernet. Pour que tu puisse te faire une idée, je t'ai capturé les réglages de mon Apple TV :







(on voit d'ailleurs que je ne synchronise pas de photos d'ailleurs  Mais on voit bien mes albums iPhoto)


----------



## Lou Papet (5 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup, tu as parfaitement répondu à mon attente et avec talent.
Il ne me reste plus quà prendre une décision...
Au plaisir.
Adishatz


----------



## pim (5 Juillet 2009)

Je t'en prie 

De temps en temps (mais trop rarement à mon goût  ), le Refurb propose des &#63743; TV à des prix battant toute concurrence ; si tu en la possibilité, attends la prochaine "fournée" ! (qui peut avoir lieu dans 2 jours comme dans... 6 mois !)


----------



## Lou Papet (6 Juillet 2009)

Si elle ne porte pas toujours conseil, la nuit a le mérite de faire resurgir les bonnes questions.
Jai 12 photothèques, je vais donc être amené à synchroniser 12 fois iPhoto :
- Est-ce que chaque synchro ne va pas effacer la précédente ?
- Si je renomme iPhoto, par exemple en lui affectant un N° d photothèque avant chaque synchro, va-t-il être reconnu par &#63743;TV et accepter de sinstaller 12 fois ?
Si quelquun a déjà tenté lexpérience, je suis preneur...
Adishatz


----------



## pim (6 Juillet 2009)

Oups ! Ah, ça je crois que ça va pas le faire ! J'ai deux photothèques, je peux faire un essai si tu veux,mais je suis sur à 99% du résultat négatif de cette expérience 

Bref j'essaye dès mon retour chez moi


----------



## ipascm (6 Juillet 2009)

et pourquoi ne pas passer l'option streaming :

partager des photos se fait facilement depuis plusieurs machines, sans pour autant faire de synchro.

de plus, ca permet de gagner de la place sur l'apple TV.


----------



## Lou Papet (6 Juillet 2009)

Merci de ta réponse, je ne veux pas de WiFi chez moi je dois donc trouver une autre solution...
Adishatz


----------



## Lou Papet (7 Juillet 2009)

pim a dit:


> Oups ! Ah, ça je crois que ça va pas le faire ! J'ai deux photothèques, je peux faire un essai si tu veux,mais je suis sur à 99% du résultat négatif de cette expérience
> 
> Bref j'essaye dès mon retour chez moi



Merci, je suis preneur de ton info...
Adishatz


----------



## pim (7 Juillet 2009)

J'ai fait l'essai, comme prévu &#63743; TV n'accumule pas les photos entre deux synchros ; donc on ne peut faire une synchro qu'avec la dernière bibliothèque iPhoto ouverte, celle qui s'ouvre par défaut quand on ouvre iPhoto.

En revanche, on peut très bien placer les photos que l'on veut synchroniser dans des dossiers et sous-dossiers :






Voici le contenu réel du dossier vers lequel pointe iTunes :






On constate qu'avec ce moyen, les photos contenues dans mes dossiers seront synchronisées, mais iTunes ne liste pas ma bibliothèque iPhoto.

Cependant tu peux arriver à ce que tu veux. Le moyen consiste alors à placer les photos dans des dossiers, à les classer dans iPhoto sans les importer, comme cela on peut d'un côté utiliser iPhoto et de l'autre avoir 10 dossiers correspondants aux photos des 10 bibliothèques iPhoto.

Sinon, le moyen le plus simple est de n'avoir qu'une seule et unique bibliothèque iPhoto


----------



## Lou Papet (7 Juillet 2009)

pim a dit:


> On constate qu'avec ce moyen, les photos contenues dans mes dossiers seront synchronisées, mais iTunes ne liste pas ma bibliothèque iPhoto.
> 
> Cependant tu peux arriver à ce que tu veux. Le moyen consiste alors à placer les photos dans des dossiers, à les classer dans iPhoto sans les importer



Donc, si jai bien compris :
- Il faut passer par iTunes pour synchroniser les photos,
- Je peux synchroniser la totalité de mon dossier "image" donc inutile davoir une seule photothèque pour retrouver les photos sur &#63743; TV.

Question subsidiaire, simplement pour ma culture, comment fais-tu pour classer des photos dans iPhoto sans les importer ?
Merci pour ton aide précieuse
Adishatz


----------



## pim (7 Juillet 2009)

Lou Papet a dit:


> Je peux synchroniser la totalité de mon dossier "image"



Oui, la totalité... sauf les photos qui sont dans iPhoto justement !  iPhoto garde ses photos à l'intérieur d'un dossier spécial, ça serait un sacré bazar si iTunes allait prendre les photos "directement", elles seraient en double ou en triple (original + version modifiée + miniature créée par iPhoto).

 donc inutile davoir une seule photothèque pour retrouver les photos sur &#63743; TV.



Lou Papet a dit:


> comment fais-tu pour classer des photos dans iPhoto sans les importer ?



Ça se passe dans les préférences d'iPhoto :


----------



## Lou Papet (7 Juillet 2009)

Merci encore pour tous ces bons tuyaux, je ne manquerai pas de te tenir informé dès que jaurai pris la décision de me lancer. Dernière question, pour linstant, sais tu si le nom de fichier peut apparaître en légende de la photo comme sur un diaporama iPhoto ?
Adishatz


----------



## pim (7 Juillet 2009)

Je viens d'essayer : lors d'un diaporama, rien ne s'affiche d'autre que la photo, avec passage d'une photo à l'autre avec des transitions comme sous iPhoto, le tout en musique, mais donc sans légende. Quand on navigue dans les albums ou dans les répertoires, on voit le nom de l'album ou du répertoire, ainsi que la date de la photo, mais pas son nom.

On peut aussi voir les photos lorsque l'&#63743; TV passe en économiseur d'écran, sous forme d'une animation où les photos apparaissent au bas de l'écran, de différentes tailles, et virvoltent ensemble en se déplaçant lentement vers le haut. Difficile à décrire, il n'y a rien d'équivalent dans les économiseurs de Mac OS X, mais l'effet est très captivant, trop même


----------



## Lou Papet (7 Juillet 2009)

Merci, je vais reporter mon achat au jour où les titres safficheront comme dans iPhoto...
Merci encore pour ta disponibilité et tes avis dexpert.
Amicalement
Adishatz


----------



## Lou Papet (8 Juillet 2009)

Encore une question, jespère que ce sera la dernière...
Lorsque lon sélectionne un sous-dossier photo en vue dun diaporama, est-ce que les photos apparaissent dans lordre ou dans un ordre aléatoire ?
Je mexplique, jai affecté un N° et une légende à chaque fichier photo, est-ce que lordre qui saffiche dans le dossier ou le sous-dossier ouvert dans le Finder est respecté lors du diaporama ?
Merci désolé de cette dernière (?) question.
Adishatz


----------



## pim (8 Juillet 2009)

Oui, l'ordre est respecté 

De plus, l'Apple TV sait aussi aller chercher des photos en ligne, sur Flickr et sur MobileMe (ainsi que des vidéos sur YouTube).


----------



## Lou Papet (9 Juillet 2009)

Encore merci, jespère avoir fait le tour de la question.
Je te tiens au courant dès lachat réalisé...
Adishatz


----------



## pim (9 Juillet 2009)

Je t'en prie, pas de quoi


----------



## Lou Papet (18 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de découvrir sur iGénération (http://www.igen.fr/news/apple-tv), lexistence de TV Flash.

"TV Flash passe outre les limites, les digues placées par le fabricant sur son Apple TV". 
Quelquun a essayé cette clé USB ?
Merci
Adishatz


----------



## jcs (3 Août 2009)

Salut,

Je viens d'installer TVFlash sur mon AppleTV. J'ai désormais un navigateur Internet, possibilité de visionner d'autres formats (en passant par un ftp). C'est tout neuf donc je n'ai pas encore essayé toutes les options.

Au fait, pourquoi bouder le wifi ? Tu as plus confiance dans le CPL ?


----------



## Lou Papet (10 Décembre 2009)

Après de nombreuses recherches, la lecture de ce forum Apple TV, jai décidé, non sans tristesse, dabandonner lidée de &#63743;TV pour me tourner vers la WD TV Live et le disque externe WD My Passport Essential.
Cest du super sans plomb !
Je suis, en tant que Macuser, désolé davoir à publier ce post mais, javais pris lengagement de vous tenir informé de mon choix...
Adishatz


----------



## Alkolic (14 Décembre 2009)

Sérieusement, ce choix ne m'étonne pas, j'ai choisi l'ATV uniquement car elle permet à toute la famille de gérer eux même le visionnement des films etc... Pour une solution personelle, j'aurais pris soit un Mac Mini soit un Mac Mini avec le soft ATV soit une toute autre solution que Apple ;-)

Bonne continuation.


----------

